# Tank Theme Contest! Halloween



## a123andpoof

So I think some of us enjoy doing our tanks as much as we love our fish. So I thought it could be fun to do a contest for the tanks.

Rules:
1. Tank must be halloween themed.
2. You can enter as many tanks as you want
3. Must be YOUR tank
4. The contest closes October 25th no more entries will be accepted.
5. There must be fish in the tank and you can have any type of fish, not just bettas.

Entering:
If you would like to enter the contest please post a picture of your tank in the thread. 


There will be prizes awarded for first, second and third place. Zergymonster has graciously offered to donate some nice, live plants for prizes. A big thank you to Zergymonster!!

The winners will be annouced on the 31st. And his/her tank will be posted on a new thread.
If there is anyone who would like to do a promotional type prize just message me. An example would be to do a pixel or drawing for the winner(s)


----------



## dramaqueen

And please, guys, make sure the pics are as clear as possible. I don't mean to ntpick but some pics people post are so dark and blurry it's hard to tell what they are of. I understand though because my cell phone is all I have and it takes sucky pics. lol


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks dramaqueen I ment to add that to! I will also post an example later this week when I do a water change just to give an idea to some people. It would be pretty easy to make a cool halloween themed tank with things at home!


----------



## Joelouisvachon

Cool! I bet I could make a Hallow'een tank. Now to the dollar store...


----------



## lelei

Ohh, I just love this idea I will post a pic of tank later, I am at work now..but I want In..


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see all the cool Halloween tanks people post.


----------



## lelei

Do the fish have to be in at the time, or can they be fishless..if we use some things that may not be Aquarium safe, like ribbons or tinsel..type of things, or metal would that be ok..but without fish in the tank??


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it should be with fish in the tank but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I'll do it! sounds like fun. PLease let me know if the fish needs to be in it.


----------



## Destinystar

Oh hey what a great and fun idea I love halloween ! Going to be thinking of some cool scary ideas...lol


----------



## a123andpoof

Fish in the tank. You can decorate the outside to though. But the inside also has to be done.

I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with! Should be fun!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hmm, I'll have to try and come up with something.


----------



## a123andpoof

Cool! I think I am going to do one of my tanks just for kicks!


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I have some really awsome ideas flowing throgh my head i am going to enter this contest!


----------



## Jessie1990

Awesome idea! Would it be okay if I do my bare bottom black moor tank? All my betta tanks are heavily planted so I don't want to damage the plants ><


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think anything was said about this contest being betta specific. As long as there are fish in it I think it's ok.


----------



## a123andpoof

I was thinking of doing it betta specific, but I understand and so yeah it can be any fish tank. I wish I could go back and edit my original post. Dramaqueen is there any way to do that to add to the new rules?
I am thinking of doing a christmas one to, so all these things are really helpful!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can add it to the rules.


----------



## Aahnay

Ohhhhh... < goblin head spins in circles


----------



## a123andpoof

Thank you dramaqueen!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another suggestion. I think the pics should be pm'd to whoever is in charge because let's say someone posts a really cool pic with all these really neat decorations. Someone might copy that person instead of relying on their own creativity.


----------



## a123andpoof

That is a good idea, i had originally thought that it would be fun for everyone to see, but I see your point. So if you would like you can add that. I will just make them all available to see at the end. 
You are so helpful with this Dramaqueen and appreciate all your input! This is a learning process for me, but have gotten a good response so would love to see what happens!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're more than welcome! I think this will be fun. I just had another idea. After collecting the pics via pm they can be voted on by the judges then after the voting the pics can be posted and let everyone see them for a few days then release the results.


----------



## a123andpoof

That sounds good, I was planning on being the only judge, but it would be a good idea to have more. Any Volunteers?


----------



## dramaqueen

You can be the only judge if you want unless you want more.


----------



## xShainax

What decorations are aquarium safe?


----------



## teeneythebetta

xShainax said:


> What decorations are aquarium safe?


I think the glass/ceramic things are okay.. Like candle holders and stuff like that


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I could be a judge if you wanted.


----------



## DoberMom

All this talk and not one entry yet? Sad story.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think we ever posted a starting date for this contest.


----------



## xShainax

No place by me is selling halloween decorations anyway


----------



## a123andpoof

Haha the start date was right away. And yeah I would assume halloween stuff will be out right after labor day. I have noticed some stuff starting to appear though. But being the due date is in advance people can wait! It should be fun though when tanks do start entering lol


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay Joe judges shall be me and you!


----------



## dramaqueen

So we can enter pics at any time now?


----------



## Joelouisvachon

a123andpoof said:


> Okay Joe judges shall be me and you!


Yay! I'm still going to decorate a halloween tank though; just for fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

Note to judges: don't take a month to decide who the winner is. Lol


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I'll try not to! XD


----------



## lelei

Start date should be in Sept - after Labor day..anyways..kids getting back to school and such..so give some time and set an official date..so we can plan out and get stuff..say Sept 10..somewhere around there,, I just went to Party store the other day..and my daughter is already for halloween, and I told her about the tank Idea..so did judges decide is this a fish in or fish out..as I was looking for ideas, I have a lot..but not all is Aquariium safe.. not even sure if water safe..


----------



## Joelouisvachon

It was a fish-in decision made, written as rule # 5 in the first post, edited later.


----------



## teeneythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Note to judges: don't take a month to decide who the winner is. Lol


Ahahaha i see watcha did there ;-)


----------



## a123andpoof

I think the start date of now is fine. It gives almost two months to decorate the tank. 
Haha dramaqueen my plan is to have the results out by halloween!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I was just being a smart aleck.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I can provide a prize(s) of a Graphite drawing of the photo you sent in, and/or some plants. I have too much anyway and I'm sure people would appreciate some aquatic plants. Shipping will be provided!


----------



## dramaqueen

That sounds great! Thanks Zergy.


----------



## xShainax

Can plastic be aquarium safe or no?


----------



## teeneythebetta

I think it's not reccomended to put anything plastic into an aquarium unless specifically designed for aquariums.

So, no. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax

:/


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow thanks Zergy that is so kind! Just let me or dramaqueen know which you would like to provide so it can be added to the first post!


----------



## ZergyMonster

I can provide easy to care for plants such as Anacharis and Java fern and if there are people will better lighting I can also provide Brazilian Pennywort and Red Ludwigia. (Mine grow like mad!)


----------



## a123andpoof

That would be great! 

Dramaqueen could you add that as a first place prize? Oh and who did you avatar? I love it!


----------



## ZergyMonster

I drew my avatar, my first betta to live past a week. Gandalf.
Edit: Realized you were talking to DQ; Dramaqueen's avatar was most likely drawn by aokashi.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, Aokashi made my avatar.


----------



## a123andpoof

Very pretty! I want someone to draw my betta for an avatar. 
I do like your to zergy!

Has anyone been to petco lately? They are kind of expensive but they do have peanuts themed halloween tank decor. Some of it is super cute! I wanted a little figurine but they were like $6 I will wait till after halloween and them go get some for next year haha


----------



## dramaqueen

I doubt if Petsmart has any but I'll look. I guess I'll look at the card outlet store to see if they have anything I can use.


----------



## djembekah

check craft stores! I work at Michael's, and I'm pretty positive that they, and JoAnn's will have things like glass Halloween candle holders, and other decor.

HMMMM. I think I'll decorate my divided 5 gallon for this  I'm excited. Now to buy stuff a little at a time! xD


----------



## a123andpoof

OOps I meant petsmart not petco. I buy my fish from petco and my decor from petsmart. I havent bought a fish from petsmart in two years...
Anyways its petsmart with the halloween decor.
Thats a good idea! Will have to check joanns I have one right in town...just waiting for that big chain petco to come here lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I might walk to Petsmart later or tomorrow. I can't buy anything until friday. We have to go to Home Depot to get a new toilet.


----------



## xShainax

I might get the halloween things at Petsmart if they have them.


----------



## ao

uh.....why do I have a NPT :/.... I think I'll decorate a tank then put kuro in for a pic XD can't really think of anything right now... might put the 1/2 gallon to use again...


----------



## magnum

Ah, I know this is a bit late, but I would love to be a judge for this competition! That's if you didn't already have the required amounts of judges.


----------



## a123andpoof

Well so far I have me and Joe, I was planning on only two judges, well originally just me lol but hey the more judges the better! So if you would like to judge with us you are more then welcome Magnum! I think three judges is good!


----------



## dramaqueen

A reminder to people who want to judge contests. Please make sure you can commit to it and that you have the time. We don't want people to say they'll help then end up quitting.


----------



## magnum

@a123andpoof: Thank you so much!  

@DramaQueen: I have plenty of time, its almost holidays so school and all is winding up!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Magnum.


----------



## Aahnay

ZergyMonster said:


> I can provide a prize(s) of a Graphite drawing of the photo you sent in, and/or some plants. I have too much anyway and I'm sure people would appreciate some aquatic plants. Shipping will be provided!


plants? lol i need plants... lots and lots of plants, lol. :lol:

Can we youtube instead of pics? I dont have a camera, well, I have my big camcorder... not sure about the close ups. and I have my scanner, lol, it can be hand held, but shoot, not so hot on moving fish (I would think) lol.


----------



## ao

oooooOooooh plannnntsssss! I'm IN!


----------



## lelei

@123 Since this is your idea..can you put the Rules and Regs in your sig, or a link for it,.so we will know exactly what we can and cannot do..who the judges are, and prizes, or what will be available for the winner, and possibley runner up.. If that is a good idea?? Because as I was going through the pages, I forgot how to enter, on this thread, or thru a PM?


----------



## Destinystar

I could really use some more plants too ! When does it start and what is the deadline for pictures and who and where do we send the pictures too ? Thanks !


----------



## dramaqueen

Someone said that Petsmart had Halloween decorations but I didn't see any.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I suppose I can make a first, second, and third prize of plants, I am very sure that I will have a lot of growth over the next 2 months. Again I can provide shipping.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow that is so generous zergymonster! Thank you so much!

Dramaqueen could you please add that to the first post? The prizes.

All the rules are on the first page. Thankfully dramaqueen has been kind enough to update that for me. So hopefully the next one should be a bit more organized. 

I guess I dont see anything wrong with youtube videos as long as they are clear, and the camera stays stable.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've added the info about the prizes to the first post. Thank you, Zergy for offering plants as prizes.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Of course. Might as well let my clippings go to good use instead of the trash.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. True. Are your plants snail free?


----------



## ZergyMonster

I can't guarantee snail free but I will remove any snails and eggs that I find on each clipping.


----------



## magnum

Sounds great! Can't wait to see some photos. Thanks heaps ZergyMonster!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yes thanks again zergy!


----------



## DirtyHarry12

Its not completely for Halloween but I love skulls so I used to former glass skull decorations & made his fake anemone's hair for them. :lol:

I'm waiting still for his last anemone (an orange one) to plop that one in there.


----------



## Destinystar

lol thats cute love it...I had the same idea to use it as hair when I got the purple one last week..lol

They look like those Troll dolls ! I think I am going to order the orange one too for Halloween , its the mini and I really like those ! What does your Betta think of them ? Perseus has a love hate relationship with his, he loves it one second and the next attacks it..lol


----------



## DirtyHarry12

Perseusmom said:


> lol thats cute love it...I had the same idea to use it as hair when I got the purple one last week..lol
> 
> They look like those Troll dolls ! I think I am going to order the orange one too for Halloween , its the mini and I really like those ! What does your Betta think of them ? Perseus has a love hate relationship with his, he loves it one second and the next attacks it..lol


I thought they reminded me of Troll dolls too. :lol:

Harry LOVES the purple one. He sleeps in it all the time face inward toward the middle part. The mini-blue one was my 1st and it didn't have the room he wanted being a mini. So I started ordering a few more (via amazon) and he loves the large ones. I think the purple is still is favorite though. :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

Id love to feature the winners in our newsletter!
I see that the winners will be announced on Wednesday, oct. 31, since we plan on publishing every Monday, I could include it in the Nov. 5th edition if that's okay with you, a123andpoof


----------



## LadyVictorian

Hmmm, can we have some stuff on the outside like around the tank as well or maybe some things on top as well as inside the tank? I have a really cool skull I could add inside my tank.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

dramaqueen said:


> Someone said that Petsmart had Halloween decorations but I didn't see any.


My local Petsmart has the aquarium decorations. There are Peanuts Halloween themed Backgrounds,decals,and inside tank decorations. Plus there are Halloween Looney Toons decorations and backgrounds also. There is pictures of some of the items online at Petsmart but can not be ordered online because it said "In Store Only". 

Maybe not all Petsmarts will carry these items IDK


----------



## dramaqueen

I finally saw some yesterday and I got a little Snoopy holding a sign that said Boo. Lol


----------



## DiiQue

I would like to donate this new/unused artificial driftwood piece I purchased on Amazon. It's bigger than what i thought it would be and will most likely just sit in storage if i hang on to it.. Better that it gets some use. I'll include the shiping via usps priority mail.

http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Aquatic-.../dp/B004A507LI/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_text_y


----------



## magnum

Wow, much appreciated DiiQue!


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow! Thank you so much DiiQue! That is so kind!

I may stop at petsmart today haha 

Yes you can decorate the outside as well. Inside for sure outside is optional.

And very cute tank!

Teeney That would be awsome! I am sure the winners would love it to!


----------



## xjenuhfur

Do I just post pictures here? Its not purely halloween themed, but its on the darker side of tank decorating.


----------



## Destinystar

Yes I believe you can just post it here...love to see it !


----------



## xjenuhfur

I gotta get some fishes in it first, but once I do I will!


----------



## magnum

We would love to see your tank xjenuhfur!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yes just post a picture in the thread!


----------



## xjenuhfur

I'm gonna get some fish this weekend I think. Just some guppies or mollies until it cycles. :3


----------



## a123andpoof

Cool!


----------



## Tikibirds

I wanna see your tank jen!


----------



## RedRaz

Oh this sounds like fun. I love Halloween! I might see what I can create.


----------



## laynisample

I can't wait. I got some supplies. If I boiled some plastic decor I have (like pingpong eyeballs and those soft plastic spiders) do you think it would be find to put into the tank?


----------



## Destinystar

I think it would be okay and its a good question I would not to know for sure also if its okay to do that. Hopes someone comes along who can answer.


----------



## teeneythebetta

laynisample said:


> I can't wait. I got some supplies. If I boiled some plastic decor I have (like pingpong eyeballs and those soft plastic spiders) do you think it would be find to put into the tank?


im not sure if its safe but I love the idea of the eyeballs!


----------



## magnum

Not sure if its safe either, but Im assuming if you only left it in there for the duration of the picture, it _might _be okay. If your concerned try reasearching it on google or something. Can't wait to see the tank though!


----------



## laynisample

magnum said:


> Not sure if its safe either, but Im assuming if you only left it in there for the duration of the picture, it _might _be okay. If your concerned try reasearching it on google or something. Can't wait to see the tank though!


 I'll probably do it just for the picture right before my water change on Monday. I am super excited to see how Malcom attacks the decorations. Vicious little fish likes to attack all his decorations. Plants have been banned from his tank >.> I can't wait to get done cycling my ten gallon so I can put plants galore on Eko's side so I get the benefits of that on Malcom's side too. He shredded the java moss and marimo moss ball that I put in there with him.


----------



## RedRaz

I found this article that gives you some idea of what is safe and what isn't. I thought it was a good guide. Halloween Aquarium Safety Tips I will keep searching though for more tips and post them here. If that is okay to do?


----------



## magnum

> I'll probably do it just for the picture right before my water change on Monday. I am super excited to see how Malcom attacks the decorations. Vicious little fish likes to attack all his decorations. Plants have been banned from his tank >.> I can't wait to get done cycling my ten gallon so I can put plants galore on Eko's side so I get the benefits of that on Malcom's side too. He shredded the java moss and marimo moss ball that I put in there with him


Hahaha, I don't have any fish that destroy there surroundings, but I do have one that see's fit to re-decorate his tank. 



> I found this article that gives you some idea of what is safe and what isn't. I thought it was a good guide. Halloween Aquarium Safety Tips I will keep searching though for more tips and post them here. If that is okay to do?


Sure thing! It's great we have such a sharing community on here. Welcome to the forums, you'll love it


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks for the awsome post raz!


----------



## TwilightNite

This sounds like so much fun! This was a great idea a123andpoof! If I end up having enough time (and money) I will defiantly look into this! But I have question, Do I PM my picture or post it on the tread? I was confused because the instructions said post them here and DramaQueen said it would be a good idea to PM them, what should I do? Thanks!:-D


----------



## a123andpoof

I think I want them posted here. Since if this goes well I would like to do a christmas one I will try both ways. But I like the idea of everyone being able to see them as it just makes the thread a bit more fun.


----------



## Destinystar

I agree with a123andpoof it would be great to post them here so we can see them, cant wait to see what everyone comes up with, going to be so much fun !!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I have been so busy with my contest I never even looked on here I am entering this is such a great idea!


----------



## magnum

Cool! Can't wait to see your entry BeautifulBetta123 !


----------



## a123andpoof

I can't wait for some entry's lol I want to do Kanames tank, but have gotten so busy with school I barely have time for water changes.


----------



## Sena Hansler

An idea for you guys using items that are questionable for safety... See of you cannot find aquarium safe paint coating?


----------



## xjenuhfur

My tank finally has Goblin in it. I'm gonna have to do a fish-in cycle. Its cloudy at the moment, but it kinda looks like smoke & fog. xD Possibly gonna take some pictures and post them here for you guys?


----------



## a123andpoof

Oh can't wait!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I don't decorate my tanks for seasons or holidays, but I did set up a shark eating a scuba diver :lol:

I'd like to see some of your guy's Halloween tanks though


----------



## xjenuhfur

Will have more photos as I update it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics! I like the black sand.


----------



## xjenuhfur

I think it looks cute, and not typical 'halloween' orange/black/eyeballs/bodyparts/blood.


----------



## magnum

I love it! The dark theme and the Goblin really stands out.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow that's very nice!!


----------



## Destinystar

That looks awesome love it great job !!!!! I too love the black sand !


----------



## xjenuhfur

Thanks guys.  goblin tried to push himself through the tall skull caves eye socket yesterday and he doesn't fit. The caves are hollow the whole way up, so I'm assuming the water is pretty stagnant up there, because his head was popping out of the eye socket! Too bad I couldnt get a picture of it!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hahaha!!! That's cute!!


----------



## Luimeril

a quick question of my own, before i submit anything. :B

do the decorations INSIDE the tank have to be halloween themed? or, can we decorate the OUTSIDE of the tank?


----------



## Destinystar

Yes you can decorate the outside too .


----------



## Luimeril

aahh, just asking before i posted. :B this is my attempt at decorating my tanks for Halloween. xD pics aren't photography class worthy, but you can see them. :U

Twitch's tank:









and Fritzy's tank:

















kinda lame compared to some... .3. but i think they're cute.


----------



## a123andpoof

Jen great tank!

Luimeril your tank looks cute, but you must have some kind of halloween decor inside the tank to.


----------



## Luimeril

aahh, see. that's why i asked. :V should i remove the pictures, then?


----------



## a123andpoof

if you can that would be good. Hope to see your tanks up again though!


----------



## lelei

*Halloweeeen Tanks*

These are not finished, so I am just loading and showing for now..getting there..

*Here is my Sammy's tank..;-)*









*This is Sapphire's;-)*


----------



## xjenuhfur

Those are soooo colorful & cute!

But, doesn't there have to be stuff on the inside? o.o


----------



## lelei

xjenuhfur said:


> Those are soooo colorful & cute!
> 
> But, doesn't there have to be stuff on the inside? o.o


 
Thanks..Yea, next post they should be done..I hope..;-)


----------



## a123andpoof

Very cute look forward to seeing them finished!


----------



## Destinystar

Love them all....so excited to see more and working on mine !!!


----------



## DirtyHarry12

*Harold "Dirty Harry"*

Harry's tank is all ready for Halloween.


----------



## Atena

How cool!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Heads-Up for all potential contest winners, a couple of my plants are taking a turn for the worst but my anacharis' are thriving wildly. So expect more anacharis than any other plant!


----------



## Destinystar

DirtyHairy12 that is so cool I love it...great job !!!!


----------



## Destinystar

Zergy I have lots of Anacharis too., the only other plants I have are Hornwort and some Christmas moss I am hoping will do okay.


----------



## a123andpoof

DirtyHarry very nice!
Thanks for the update Zergy!


----------



## DirtyHarry12

Thanks everyone. :-D


----------



## magnum

All wonderful idea's so far!


----------



## a123andpoof

Everyone hurry and start submitting tanks! Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## Destinystar

I should be finished with mine next week..this sure has been fun and cant wait to see all the pictures !!!!


----------



## xjenuhfur

I have some algae growing on the rocks because the tank is right near a large window wall, and its totally making the rocks look even cooler. (well, in my opinion) xD


----------



## Dozzem

*I haven't completed my tanks yet. I just wanted to show a few pictures I shot today~ 

Here is Stefano::

















I am going to get this cool skull I found at the pet store today soon and decorate Ula's tank because he is black and white and is a very agressive guy! I also want to add other dark and spooky things in his tank to keep! I'm thinking of giving him a black background (even though I'm affraid he won't show very well) and the skull in the middle of the tank. I'm really in love with that skull! Once it is completed I will post it!

This contest sounds fun and I would love some plants or a drawing. Those are some amazing prizes! *


----------



## Destinystar

Dozzem great pictures and Stefano sure is interested in that big eyeball....adorable! I got a skull for my tank too, cant wait to see the finished pictures !


----------



## xjenuhfur

Dozzem: ... Do you watch pewdiepie? I'm asking because you named your fish Stefano. xD


----------



## Atena

Love the eyeball!

I finished Guppy's Haunted Mansion tank, I am hoping to get some better pictures in the coming days but life is pretty busy this time of year so just in case I don't get the chance I wanted to share.










He _loves _it, he keeps rearranging the ghosts. LOL


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

That tank is awesome, Atena! Where did you get the decor?


----------



## Destinystar

Looks great Attena love the ghost and those little pumpkins are so cute !!!!


----------



## Atena

birdielikestomatoes said:


> That tank is awesome, Atena! Where did you get the decor?


It came together from many different sources. I printed the haunted house on my printer and stuck it to the back of the tank.

The large white pumpkin is a ceramic one I found at Target.

The little white ghosts are glass beads that I had for years which is what made me think of lampblack beads for the small orange pumpkins which I found at a local bead show.

The taller see-through ghosts are plastic parts of a light up necklace I got at party city. I had to weight them down with some tiny glass beads to keep them from floating and I did boil them to make sure they are safe for the tank.


----------



## a123andpoof

That looks great!


----------



## Atena

I want to see more! Where are the pictures Halloween fans?


----------



## ZergyMonster

Come one guys and gals you only have 5 days left to submit a Halloween themed tank. First, Second and Third place prizes are FREE aquatic plants. First place will also receive a drawing of their decorated tank!

SUBMIT!
SUBMIT!
SUBMIT!

Good luck to all the participants!


----------



## a123andpoof

I know I can't believe so few have submitted! Come on people! lol


----------



## Destinystar

No fear I will be submitting one maybe even a video ! Come on everybody get busy not much time left and I want to see your Halloween tanks !


----------



## ThePearlFish

I have been following this thread and I too hope to see some more tanks before the deadline. If this goes well maybe we can get an Xmas/Winter tank theme contest going.


----------



## a123andpoof

1 more day! Contest closes tomorrow!!! Hurry and submit your tanks!

I would love to do a christmas themed contest. Hopefully I would get more entrys lol


----------



## Destinystar

It is okay to submit a video for the judging its it ? I have both pictures and a video.


----------



## Destinystar

Okay here is my Halloween Tank or Perseus`s I should say...lol Watch closely right after it starts at the top of the tank and you will see him swim by almost on cue and yeah I trained him to do that...lol Sorry its a little shaky I am trying to fix that. I have pictures too I will post. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTwXEBMvC6M


----------



## Atena

Cute!


----------



## Destinystar

Top of Tank


----------



## Destinystar

Perseus wants to wish everyone a fun and safe Halloween !


----------



## Destinystar

On the inside of the tank I have the skull which I put moss on top and inside the eye sockets and also the Peanuts ornaments. The lights on the outside are a spooky green color but on film looks white wishes they showed the green color. Also Peanuts halloween decals on the glass of the tank. I made the orange and black candy cane on top of the tank using craft lace doing square knots with a paperclip on the inside to shape it into the candy cane shape.


----------



## lelei

Absolutly Love it You did such a wonderful job..Perseusmom!! I love those skeletons and the lights around it..Come do mine!!


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks so much lelei I would love to come do yours...lol I had a blast doing it and so did Perseus he had to check out everything but I think all the lights scared him just abit, he hid for awhile till I took them off.


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks Atena !


----------



## Atena

You did a great job on the outside, I did not do much on the outside, just put a light up ghost and the skulls are always there.

*









See how Guppy rearranges the pumpkins?

He is so cute. LOL

*


----------



## Destinystar

Love it Atena ! Halloween is so much fun and this is my first Halloween with a fish, Perseus makes everything so much more fun !!!


----------



## Destinystar

Close up of the skull I put Moss on and the Peanuts tank ornaments, my daughter got me those for my birthday :-D The white string hanging down is a root from the Anacharis plant.


----------



## a123andpoof

Great tanks everyone!

Only a few more hours to submit your tanks!


----------



## a123andpoof

Contest is not closed. No more entrys will be accepted.
My connection is down for the day so tomorrow I will consult with the other judges.


----------



## xjenuhfur

I got some updated pictures of my tank. 








^^--- College student budget decorating. There is a little pirate cup behind the owl that holds his food and water conditioner.


----------



## Atena

Love the angle from bellow, nice job! And your fish is black too - its like you planned it that way. LOL


----------



## a123andpoof

Thank you everyone for playing! There were some great tanks! And I hope to see you all in the christmas one! (yes start thinking about it! Would love more players lol)

And now for the winners!

First place: Atena
Second place: DirtyHarry12
and in third place: Perseusmom 

Please send a message to Zergymonster telling her what you placed, and your address.

Thank you everyone for playing!


----------



## Destinystar

Great job everyone I had a blast doing Perseus`s Halloween tank and everyone please have a safe and fun Halloween !!!!


----------



## Atena

Oh my gosh! Me?! Really? I never won anything here... thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

And most of all, thank you Guppy for being such a cutie!

Okay, now what? LOL


----------



## DiiQue

CONGRATS to the winners! All beautiful tanks -- even the ones that didn't make the cut. It's so nice to see all the creativity and care put in to set up these types of tanks as I know they are temporary. So KUDOS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Too all the winners! 

PM me your Mailing Address, I'll be sending out the plants on Monday so that they will get to your door the same week and won't be sitting on a sorting office over the weekend. 

If you have any concerns about giving out an address I can offer you a different prize such as a Digital Drawing.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Congrats! Hope this made your Halloween even happier!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Small change of plans: my car is still in the shop so I'll have to send out the plants tomorrow. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Destinystar

Not a problem just that your doing this is so awesome !!!!!


----------



## Atena

No worries... hope the car gets healed soon. Thank you so much for donating the prizes!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Speaking of, I still haven't received your mailing address DirtyHarry12. If you would like me to send your package full of plants tomorrow I would appreciate getting your address sometime before 8am tomorrow.


----------



## a123andpoof

Just to give everyone a heads up I would like to open a christmas contest after thanksgiving! So start planning tank ideas!


----------



## Atena

Got my plants yesterday, there was a very generous amount of them. thank you so much!



















They are in the quarantine tank as instructed, the lower photo shows it next to Guppy's, now mostly de-Halloweenafied house


----------



## Destinystar

I got my plants today and they are so very nice I have never had Pennywort before and just love it, looks like small lillypads. Thanks so very much ZergyMonster you rock !!!!! :-D :thankyou:


----------



## ZergyMonster

Just glad they made it there OK. Awesome. Wow your tank is a lot smaller than it looks. But hey, more plants = more tanks to put them in :-D


----------



## Atena

its a 2.5 gallon. the quarantine tank is one half gallon. That is just a weird angle.


----------



## ZergyMonster

It was deceptively small which means you have a lot of good swimming room for your betta. I have 2 of my boys in a 2.5 gallons myself they enjoy their tanks filled to the brim with plants as well. I'm sure he will appreciate the cleansing power of plants!


----------

